# This Really Works!!!!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great belt.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Well that is the shortest review I've ever seen.

Nice job.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

lew, uhm, you forgot the review part I think.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

Well heck, You had me at BUY IT. thanks


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Stop, you guys are killing me..

Well heck, You had me at BUY IT ROFLMAO


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

GIMMEH GIMMEH GIMMEH MINE MINE MINE


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes…it really does. I have replaced all my standard belts with the V-link belts and there is a substantial reduction in vibration-especially on my bandsaw. I haven't had one wear out/break yet in years of use.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just missed you shot at this year, but this review should make next years calendar! Well done.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Impressive review…direct to the point I keep hearing about these I guess I will have to try one on my bandsaw


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hold on - what do we need to buy? the link belt? or your first review?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

too short.


----------



## SNSpencer (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep, I have that on my table saw and it made a world of difference. Even if the tool sits for a few months without use, you don't get the "hump" like your would with a regular belt. By "hump" I mean that annoying vibration from the motor bouncing a bit for the frst few minutes of operation after the belt gets a bend in it from the weight of the motor over time. If that makes sense.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

HI LEW!! I like it…............short and sweet, and gets straight to the point!..............Buy it!!!


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder how many here felt the moment you first heard of the link belt… Now why didn't I think of it!!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Go to this web site http://agrisales-inc.com/
Go to Electrical Motors, go to V-belts and Sheaves,
Go to Link V-belts and TaDa $5.15 a foot.
These guys are great and shipment is prompt.
I also bought the 21/32 and rerigged my drill press, reduces slippage when boring with big bits.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What a SUPER price. Sure beats the $8+ that Rockler charges.


----------



## propcarver (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if the quality compares but Harbor Freight has them as well. Normally priced at 5 bucks a foot. 5 feet per package.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43771

If you have one of the harbor freight stores near by you you could save the shipping cost.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*All*
I have seen nothing but good reviews on this product, and I have it on my table saw. I saw a distinct difference in vibration and performance. I also put on machined pulleys at the same time, so can't give the belt all the credit, but I would say this is a great product.


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

going to woodshow next weekend and will be buying one for sure….will let you guys know how it works on my table saw….and maybe on my drill press.

And if I buy a bandsaw (which is the reason I'm going there ) I'll get one for that too!! Stay tuned.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm with lew ,

' buy it ' .

i got 2 that work sweet !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

to long LOL thanks


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I Bought 1 this week, so far i am Impressed, I put it on a Hitachi C10Fl Tablesaw, Impressive Difference so far.


----------

